# Amazon bucht Rechnungsbeträge doppelt vom Konto einiger/vieler Kunden ab



## INU.ID (16. Mai 2013)

*Amazon bucht Rechnungsbeträge doppelt vom Konto einiger/vieler Kunden ab*

Moin.

Aufgrund eines Softwarefehlers bei Amazon kommt es aktuell vermehrt zu "Doppel-Abbuchungen" bei einigen (vielen?) Kunden. Dies teilte mir der Support gerade telefonisch mit.

Gestern bestellte ich mir zwei Artikel bei Amazon, als Prime-Mitglied natürlich mit der kostenlosen Lieferung am nächsten Tag (also heute). Gerade eben klingelte mich der "Paketman" ausm Bett um mir mein erstes von zwei Paketen zu bringen. Da dachte ich mir ich mach mal den PC an und check direkt mal meine Mails und mein Bankkonto usw (eben das tägliche Ritual). Und dann sah ich es, Amazon hat die Beträge beider Bestellungen mal ganz lässig doppelt abgebucht. Auf meinen Anruf beim Support hin meinte man, der Fehler sei bekannt und es werde schon fleißig dran gearbeitet, und natürlich würde man die doppelten Abbuchungen wieder Rückgängig machen.

Stört mich eigentlich nicht, kann ja mal passieren. Außerdem geht es bei mir um 52,90€ und 7,90€. Ärgerlich natürlich für alle die etwas teurere Sachen bestellt hatten (zb. nen TV für 1000€!) und jetzt ggf. erstmal nix mehr auf ihrem Konto haben (da statt 1000€ direkt 2000€ abgebucht wurden) - die stehen natürlich erstmal dumm da... 

Quelle: Amazon-Support, und ich.


----------



## kühlprofi (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Amazon bucht Rechnungsbeträge doppelt vom Konto einiger/vieler Kunden ab*

Solche Doppelabbuchungen sind natürlich nicht so schön, da hat sich wohl ein IT'ler was aufs Konto transferiert und ist ausgewandert


----------



## keinnick (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Amazon bucht Rechnungsbeträge doppelt vom Konto einiger/vieler Kunden ab*

Ich trau Amazon dabei soweit über den Weg, dass sie in so einem Fall die Taler zurücküberweisen. Zur Not lässt man es zurückbuchen aber danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## FkAh (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Amazon bucht Rechnungsbeträge doppelt vom Konto einiger/vieler Kunden ab*

Gut zu wissen, hab auch erst gestern erst was bestellt. Aber auch nichts teures. Wenn das bei mri auftritt, warten oder auch den Support kontaktieren?


----------



## INU.ID (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Amazon bucht Rechnungsbeträge doppelt vom Konto einiger/vieler Kunden ab*

Je nach dem wann du gestern bestellt hast sollte der Rechnungsbetrag eigentlich schon abgebucht sein. Ansonsten natürlich warten bis er abgebucht wurde. Und dann würde ich auch sofort den Support kontaktieren.


----------



## juhlifreak (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Amazon bucht Rechnungsbeträge doppelt vom Konto einiger/vieler Kunden ab*

Hallo,
ich habe auch gerade angerufen wegen doppelt gebuchter Rechnung bzw. Abbuchung - sehr höfliche Dame hat sich entschuldigt und gesagt das eine Rückbuchung erfolgt bis morgen. Ich sollte bitte nicht den Betrag zurückbuchen lassen, das geht dann schief


----------



## Bl4cKH4wK (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Amazon bucht Rechnungsbeträge doppelt vom Konto einiger/vieler Kunden ab*

Bei mir ist es anders herum. Ich hab vor 2 Tagen ein Paket zurückgeschickt (120€) und heute guck ich, da haben die mir 2x 120€ zurück überwiesen. Bin aber fair und hab den Support schon kontaktiert.

Grüße


----------



## DC1984 (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Amazon bucht Rechnungsbeträge doppelt vom Konto einiger/vieler Kunden ab*

Hallo,

Jup, bei Gutschriften auch!
209€ bezahlt - 2 x 209€ gutgeschrieben bekommen 
Dürfen wir bestimmt nicht behalten...


----------



## Anchorage (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Amazon bucht Rechnungsbeträge doppelt vom Konto einiger/vieler Kunden ab*

Mei es passieren halt den Großen auch mal Fehler, ist ja nicht so das wir nicht auch welche gemacht haben  
Habe mein Geld schon wieder erhalten.


----------



## Hyper1on (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Amazon bucht Rechnungsbeträge doppelt vom Konto einiger/vieler Kunden ab*

Ist mir bei der Kontrolle meine Kontos auch gerade aufgefallen, naja, kurz ne Mail geschickt und nun wird das sicherlich seinen Gang gehen.


----------



## Kuli- (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Amazon bucht Rechnungsbeträge doppelt vom Konto einiger/vieler Kunden ab*

Danke für den Hinweis, da kann ich mir ja den Anruf sparen und warte erstmal ab


----------



## Driftking007 (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Amazon bucht Rechnungsbeträge doppelt vom Konto einiger/vieler Kunden ab*

ist hier auch passiert  heute morgen war dem Supportmitarbeiter das aber wohl noch nicht bekannt, dass es sich nicht um einen Einzelfall handelt


----------



## crusherd (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Amazon bucht Rechnungsbeträge doppelt vom Konto einiger/vieler Kunden ab*

Hab eben auch geschaut. Genau das gleiche passiert mit der Doppelbuchung. Vor 3 Tagen wurde es aber noch richtig abgebucht. 

Gruß
crusherd


----------



## Rizoma (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Amazon bucht Rechnungsbeträge doppelt vom Konto einiger/vieler Kunden ab*

hatte auch erst ein Amazon Paket in meiner täglichen Post aber es ist nur eins gekommen und es wurde auch nicht doppelt abgebucht


----------



## Driftking007 (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Amazon bucht Rechnungsbeträge doppelt vom Konto einiger/vieler Kunden ab*

Amazon verschickt gerade Mails an betroffe User


----------



## sQeep (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Amazon bucht Rechnungsbeträge doppelt vom Konto einiger/vieler Kunden ab*

Jap, hab auch die doppelte Abbuchung. Laut Amazon geht das jetzt alles seinen Weg, auch ohne dass man sich als betroffener Kunde an den Support wenden würde... naja sicher ist sicher 

>Das Geld soll wohl bis spätestens 22.05. zurück überwiesen sein.


----------



## plaGGy (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Amazon bucht Rechnungsbeträge doppelt vom Konto einiger/vieler Kunden ab*

Bekannt ob nur "echte" Konten oder auch Kreditkarten-Käufe betroffen sind? Kann leider atm nicht nachgucken und habe die letzten Tage "extrem" viel Kleinkram bei Amazon bestellt.


----------



## drstoecker (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Amazon bucht Rechnungsbeträge doppelt vom Konto einiger/vieler Kunden ab*

laut support ist der 21. als stichtag gesetzt.wird schon schiefgehen.


----------



## Klarostorix (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Amazon bucht Rechnungsbeträge doppelt vom Konto einiger/vieler Kunden ab*

Dann werde ich mit dem Bestellen wohl noch ein paar Tage warten, bis sich das Problem erledigt hat. Danke für die Info!


----------



## sQeep (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Amazon bucht Rechnungsbeträge doppelt vom Konto einiger/vieler Kunden ab*



plaGGy schrieb:


> Bekannt ob nur "echte" Konten oder auch Kreditkarten-Käufe betroffen sind? Kann leider atm nicht nachgucken und habe die letzten Tage "extrem" viel Kleinkram bei Amazon bestellt.


 
Kollege hat grad mal geschaut, auf seiner Kreditkartenabrechnung war keine doppelte Abbuchung.


----------



## INU.ID (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Amazon bucht Rechnungsbeträge doppelt vom Konto einiger/vieler Kunden ab*

Die beiden gestern von meinem Konto zu viel abgebuchten Beträge wurden mir heute wieder gutgeschrieben.


----------



## Holdie (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Amazon bucht Rechnungsbeträge doppelt vom Konto einiger/vieler Kunden ab*

Wir blieben zum Glück verschont. Aber ich frage mich wie so etwas überhaupt passieren kann


----------



## Lancer. (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Amazon bucht Rechnungsbeträge doppelt vom Konto einiger/vieler Kunden ab*

Bei mir wurden auf 2x91€ abgebucht, Amazon hat aber sofort eine Email geschrieben das sie das geld bis zum 21 wieder zurück überweise. Blöd nur das ich Azubi bin und mein Konto jetzt überzogen ist und ein paar € "straf gebühren" fällig werden.


----------



## FkAh (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Amazon bucht Rechnungsbeträge doppelt vom Konto einiger/vieler Kunden ab*

Jo habe vorhin auch eine Email bekommen, dass sie das Geld am 21ten wieder zurückbuchen.


----------



## BadSanta92 (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Amazon bucht Rechnungsbeträge doppelt vom Konto einiger/vieler Kunden ab*

Sowas sollte nicht passieren... solange jeder sein Geld wieder bekommt geht es ja noch.


----------



## drstoecker (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Amazon bucht Rechnungsbeträge doppelt vom Konto einiger/vieler Kunden ab*

So gestern wurde mir der betrag von amazon automatisch erstattet.


----------



## riedochs (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Amazon bucht Rechnungsbeträge doppelt vom Konto einiger/vieler Kunden ab*

Bei mir wurde am 16. doppelt abgebucht, am 17. schon wieder gut geschrieben. Dass lange Wochenende verzögert das jetzt.


----------



## killer89 (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Amazon bucht Rechnungsbeträge doppelt vom Konto einiger/vieler Kunden ab*

Danke für die Info, dann warte ich auch noch einen Moment, bevor ich mir was bestell... mein Konto hat nämlich auch gerade Ebbe, da wäre eine Doppelbuchung arg ungünstig...

MfG


----------



## groller66 (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Amazon bucht Rechnungsbeträge doppelt vom Konto einiger/vieler Kunden ab*

Das wird spannend, gestern am Abend ein Notebook für 1199 bestellt - mal sehen ob der Fehlerteufel auch hier zuschlägt


----------



## Rayken (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Amazon bucht Rechnungsbeträge doppelt vom Konto einiger/vieler Kunden ab*



DC1984 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Jup, bei Gutschriften auch!
> 209€ bezahlt - 2 x 209€ gutgeschrieben bekommen
> Dürfen wir bestimmt nicht behalten...


 
Abwarten und Tee trinken^^
Wenn die sich nicht melden erstmal nix sagen xd
Haben die die Beträge zurück überwiesen oder gabs ne 
Gutschrift auf dem Amazon Konto?

Mich würde es nur Interessieren ob Amazon dann bei den betroffenen
Kunden die Bank Gebühren für ein eventuell überzogenes Konto übernimmt...


----------



## nay (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Amazon bucht Rechnungsbeträge doppelt vom Konto einiger/vieler Kunden ab*

Holla, was ist denn bei Amazon los? Das kam ja jetzt so häufig vor, dass man fragen muss wie es so ein System durch das Testing schafft. Ärgerlich für Kunden und für Amazon zusätzlich noch sehr teuer.


----------



## keinnick (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Amazon bucht Rechnungsbeträge doppelt vom Konto einiger/vieler Kunden ab*

Das kam häufig vor? Das ist das erste mal, dass ich über Amazon so etwas höre... und zum Thema Testing: Fehler passieren auch wenn sie in diesem Fall natürlich ärgerlich für alle Beteiligten sind. Aber Fehler wird man auch durch testen nie gänzlich ausschließen können.


----------



## nay (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Amazon bucht Rechnungsbeträge doppelt vom Konto einiger/vieler Kunden ab*

Ich meine damit, dass es nicht ein oder zwei Fälle sind, in denen Kunden doppelte Beträge abgebucht oder gutgeschrieben werden.


----------



## INU.ID (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Amazon bucht Rechnungsbeträge doppelt vom Konto einiger/vieler Kunden ab*



keinnick schrieb:


> Das kam häufig vor? Das ist das erste mal, dass ich über Amazon so etwas höre...


 Das mit den doppelten Abbuchungen gibts afaik so lange es Amazon gibt (suche "Amazon doppelt abgebucht" = erster Treffer von 2004). In der Regel sind aber nur wenige Kunden betroffen, manchmal allerdings (s.o.) scheint es eine größere Welle zu geben.


----------



## Rurdo (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Amazon bucht Rechnungsbeträge doppelt vom Konto einiger/vieler Kunden ab*

Bin zwar kein Amazon-Kunde aber:

Großes Lob dafür dass sie so schnell reagiert haben und das Geld sofort zurücküberweisen! 

Andererseits ist es unverständlich und unverantwortlich wenn das Problem seit 2004 besteht dass seitdem nichts dagegen unternommen wurde!
Ausserdem, Azubi´s oder Schüler mit wenig Taschengeld die z.b. genau den Betrag auf dem Konto haben und dann massig Überziehgebühren zahlen dürfen.... was passiert mit denen? Werden die evtl. entstehenden Gebühren denn auch übernommen?


----------



## MG42 (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Amazon bucht Rechnungsbeträge doppelt vom Konto einiger/vieler Kunden ab*

Grundsätzlich sollte man den Laden vermeiden.
Das einzigste Problem mit denen war dass sie einmal die identische Straße in der immerhin naheliegendsten aber falschen Stadt angegeben haben die Dussel .

Haben das Produkt dann 2mal verschickt.


----------



## kühlprofi (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Amazon bucht Rechnungsbeträge doppelt vom Konto einiger/vieler Kunden ab*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Das mit den doppelten Abbuchungen gibts afaik so lange es Amazon gibt (suche "Amazon doppelt abgebucht" = erster Treffer von 2004). In der Regel sind aber nur wenige Kunden betroffen, manchmal allerdings (s.o.) scheint es eine größere Welle zu geben.



Eine gute Masche von Amazon eine kurze Zeit viel Geld für einen guten Zins anzulegen und wieder zurückzuerstatten... war ein Fehler oops


----------



## MG42 (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Amazon bucht Rechnungsbeträge doppelt vom Konto einiger/vieler Kunden ab*



kühlprofi schrieb:


> Eine gute Masche von Amazon eine kurze Zeit viel Geld für einen guten Zins anzulegen und wieder zurückzuerstatten... war ein Fehler oops


 
Jetzt weiß ich, wie ich es zum Millionär schaffe .


----------



## keinnick (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Amazon bucht Rechnungsbeträge doppelt vom Konto einiger/vieler Kunden ab*



MG42 schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich sollte man den Laden vermeiden.


 
Was für ein Quatsch... ich bin seit Jahren Kunde dort und (ich hab gerade mal nachgeschaut) bestelle ~40 x im Jahr dort, von Kaffepads, über Katzenstreu (der Postbote freut sich über 2 x 10Kg ) bis zu Computer-HW. Ich hatte nie einen Grund zu sagen man sollte Amazon meiden. In meinen Augen so ziemlich der zuverlässigste Onlinehändler.


----------



## kühlprofi (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Amazon bucht Rechnungsbeträge doppelt vom Konto einiger/vieler Kunden ab*



keinnick schrieb:


> ..., über Katzenstreu (der Postbote freut sich über 2 x 10Kg ) ....



Lol  made my day


----------



## Jahai (21. Mai 2013)

kühlprofi schrieb:


> Lol  made my day



Geht doch noch, toll wird es erst wenn man den 50kg-Katzenfuttersack bestellt


----------



## killer89 (21. Mai 2013)

Bin mal gespannt, hab heut bestellt...

P.S.: bei Kurzhanteln mit zusammen 30 kg freut sich die Post auch, v.a. weil das Paket so klein ist 

MfG


----------



## SirMister (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Amazon bucht Rechnungsbeträge doppelt vom Konto einiger/vieler Kunden ab*

 Deswegen kaufe ich nur auf  Rechnung bei Amazon


----------



## FabiCMR (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Amazon bucht Rechnungsbeträge doppelt vom Konto einiger/vieler Kunden ab*

sowas kann mal vorkommen ist natürlich wirklich ärgerlich bei hohen beträgen ich hatte bisher immer glück und auch nie probleme bei amazon ausser jetzt mit den streiks da dauerts dann schon bissel länger selbst mit prime aber ist von den leuten ihr gutes recht


----------

